# Frosted Pearl?



## Nela (Apr 2, 2012)

Hey guys,

I was wondering if someone with experience with shaded/frosted pearl can help me out? 

This is my new boy, Lil Crumb:







Now, I imagine that I was correct in assuming he is a frosted pearl right? He's white all over with very very light gray shading on nose, ears, and hinds. Shiloh mentioned that her own Kerensa started off super light but got much darker as time went on. I must admit I'm a little apprehensive as I've always loved the soft gray. This is the color I really love and would love for my lil guy to be:

http://www.matsb.se/bunny_nu/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/148489373_85e8e9a07c_o.jpg

Do you think he could turn out with a similar color? Is it totally unknown right now and only time will tell? I get that there are different colors in the frosted pearls so black, blue, lilac etc. Is anyone able to tell from that picture what they think he might be?

I'm really hoping I got it right. I really don't know much because I have never seen a frosted pearl in real before but have always always really wanted one. Either way, I will love him', but I'm really curious as to what I should expect now colorwise. Lol.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi Sophie! I have no idea what color he is but make sure to beep his nose at least 8 times a day.


----------



## ZRabbits (Apr 2, 2012)

Totally novice here regarding colors. But I know, by observing my Sable Marten that coat colors do change as they grow. Dobby started out with a rich brown color and has now at close to age 1 has turned to a blackish gray. 

She could get darker as she grows. Like you said, only time will tell. I was told that you really don't know the true color until 6 months. Young rabbits need to molt their baby fur first. So coloring can go either way. 

She's very pretty. Love the soft colors. 

K


----------



## Nela (Apr 2, 2012)

Hehehe Katie, I shall do so. I'll be loaded up on meds so I should be able to handle it. Lol.

Thanks ZRabbits. I guess I will have to wait and see what he turns into then! I'm hoping he really is a frosted of some sort at least


----------



## HappyFarmBunnies (Apr 2, 2012)

He does look like a frosted of some sort, but it's hard to say at this point if he will get as dark as the one in the photo you linked to. He might. Either way, he's gorgeous!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Apr 2, 2012)

Nela, here is a photo of Kerensa at 10 weeks:






Her gray does look darker than your boy's. How old is he? Like I mentioned, she was pure white at first and at some point started getting gray ears and then got more gray on her as time went on:






Kerensa was the first baby of her coloring produced by the breeder's bunnies and the breeder was quite surprised. She bred the parents again and got another one, Kerensa's sister. We saw her at the fair last summer and she was 8 weeks old and had even less gray than Kerensa at 10 weeks, she looked more like your boy. I don't know if 2 weeks later she looked darker like Kerensa or not. This is Sister, sorry you can't see her nose:






I personally think my girl is beautiful and perfect, just like your new baby  Even if he doesn't stay super light gray!


----------



## Nela (Apr 3, 2012)

HappyFarm:

Thanks! 

Shiloh:

Hahaha no, the thing I am most worried about is having twisted Jeff's arm for my frosty boy only to realize he's not a frosty at all! LOL. That would be a bit of a :bagheadmoment. I would still adore him of course! The only thing is I've always specifically wanted a frosty, or at least what I imagine when I think of a frosty.I found him so gorgeous and the thought of him and Maybelle perhaps bonding... :biggrin2:

The thing is, when you mentionned her color changing, it really got methinking that I might have the wrong shading to start with and that perhaps he was some sort of sable rather than frosted. That would mean he would turn out more like this:

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_Dgo2dDRi9pY/TJrKL5LsGkI/AAAAAAAABIw/bhW0Vk5ioSc/s1600/Bunny+rabbit+pet+colors+holland+lop+earred+diet+sable+point+seal.JPG

The specificcolorof the frosted pearl wouldn't bother me much to be honest as it's really the shading itself that I love. I would really like for the contrast to stick in the spots as it is now so ears, nose, etc. and not for him to look as uniform as a sable. Like Kerensa, she has contrast. Her color is not uniform. However, I think Kerensa is pretty unique when it comes to her shading. What did the breeder say about it? Is she a frosted with a bit of extra coloring, or is she a sable with a bit less coloring? Her color breaks over her body and I find that very interesting! What if I got the same color bunny as Kerensa, with the same shading, only it's not broken like hers and spreads all over? Then I wouldn't get that contrast in the shaded points. That's what I mean.

Ah see now like this:

http://www.troyshollands.com/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderpictures/.pond/Bunnies10016.jpg.w300h225.jpg

Apparently that is a little sable point. How is that different from a frosty? It looks quite similar and if it's a sable then that means the color will spread to the body as it ages no?I am all confused about the shading! 

However, I wasdefinitelycurious to know if it was possible to tell what color people think he may be. I'm curious to know if he'll grow into the color and shadings I have in mind or if I will be way off Me being me, I assumed he was a frosted just because of the light gray and where it was but never considered that perhaps "shadeds" in general all look alike til a certain age when their color truly comes in. :confused2:There should be some sort of difference though if breeders can sort them out. 

Either way, he'll be loved there is no doubt. If he turns out to be completely black, I will love him. It's really more in terms of my picking up on things. As in, haveI learnt anything about shaded bunnies at all and have I learnt enough to be able to tell the difference? Or am I thinking I finally have a frosted when really he was never a frosted to begin with?


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Apr 3, 2012)

It's really hard to tell, bunnies definitely change colours when they shed their baby coat and get their adult coat. I think shadeds and oddly coloured buns change even more so.

For example my boy is an odd harlequin. 
Here he is at about 7-8 months old. Very orange as you can see, with a little bit of black but very very little and it's very light.





Here he is recently at about 19 months. MUCH lighter, almost white in some places, and his black is much more pronounced.




Best shot I have of his black areas 





Anyways, just showing how they can change quite a lot from bunny to adult. Hard to tell, I think he'll retain at least some shading but I don't think anyone will be able to guarantee it.


----------



## Nela (Apr 3, 2012)

Lol yeah I see the point people are bringing up. I guess we'll have to wait it out and find out :biggrin2:

I think I am going to take a picture of him every week to see how he grows and changes


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Apr 4, 2012)

Holy moly, I just want to pick up that fat lop in the first photo you posted and smooch her on the lips! SO CUTE!! And so is Toby, of course. Why are lops so irresistible? 

As for Kerensa's coloring, I don't know what she is. I've asked on the bun forum but didn't get a consensus. Her breeder thought she was a frosted pearl but then her color got darker. Like you said, she seems to have a broken pattern. The tip of one ear is white and she kinda has some gray spots. Also as you get away from her head, her gray becomes a tiny bit tinted with brown. Oh and she has a spot on one side that is inexplicably PINK. It's been there forever, I have no idea what it is but it's too light to capture with a camera. My little cutie mystery girl!


----------



## wendymac (Apr 4, 2012)

Here are pictures of adult lop frosted pearls.

http://www.geocities.com/hoppinherdofhares2003/Shaded.html


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Apr 4, 2012)

First off, Frosty Pearls (Hollands) are my VERY all-time favorite bunny. My bunny Jelly looked just like the one in your link and like the picture of Lil' crumb when she was little. I'd LOVE to get another but couldn't find one for the life of me. :X I settled for a Pointed white, Ripley (which I love :hugsquish 

With Frosty's, they seem to change all their lives. Jelly would go through times of being lighter and darker, changing every few months. She started out looking just like this. 
Then on the other hand how old is Lil Crumb? When Ripley was little he looked alot like this (my profile picture) and is a dark pointed white


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 4, 2012)

sooooooooo cuuuute--:inlove:


----------



## CCWelch (Apr 5, 2012)

IF Crumb stays light, by the coloring I would say he is a Lilac Frost...his coloration looks like a pastel version of my Lilac English Spot.


----------



## Nela (Apr 5, 2012)

MarisaandToby:

Your boy is adorable. I love harlies too ^_^ Rolo is a harlie and yeah her colors changed a lot as she grew.

Shiloh:

Hehehe she's just a whole bunch of cute, that's what she is. :biggrin2on't get me wrong, all bunnies are cute. Lol. I'd have them all, which is why I get picky otherwise they'd all be waaaay too tempting. LOL. 

Wendy:

Thanks, I had seen those but they are missing a few colors. Lol.

Bunnylova:

Awww yes I have a total weakness for frosties (at least what I imagine when I think of a frosty lol) as well! I was so smitted with that bunny Plopp! Do you have pictures of Jelly? Crumble is 10 or 11 weeks in that picture. I will pick him up today so I will let him settle but if he's comfy I'll try to snap up a better picture this week. Btw, if my lil guy looks anything like your Ripley, I will die of cuteness overload. That's pretty much what I am looking for! A white main color, with some shading on nose and ears. Hehehe. He has the cutest nose. :biggrin:

Nancy:

Thanks hehehe. :biggrin2:I expect he'll get into some mischief and use his cuteness against me. Lol.

CCWelch:

Thanks for that. It will be very interesting to watch him grow. :biggrin:


----------



## Nela (Apr 5, 2012)

He's already darker and his color spread more.He's adorable as heck though.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Apr 5, 2012)

Nela wrote:


> MarisaandToby:
> 
> Bunnylova:
> 
> Awww yes I have a total weakness for frosties (at least what I imagine when I think of a frosty lol) as well! I was so smitted with that bunny Plopp! Do you have pictures of Jelly? Crumble is 10 or 11 weeks in that picture. I will pick him up today so I will let him settle but if he's comfy I'll try to snap up a better picture this week. Btw, if my lil guy looks anything like your Ripley, I will die of cuteness overload. That's pretty much what I am looking for! A white main color, with some shading on nose and ears. Hehehe. He has the cutest nose. :biggrin:Â



Here was my Jelly- this was when she was older. Most of her baby pictures were taken on a film camera. It wasn't until recently that we got digital. :





Here's one I did find from when she was younger but she was almost pure white except for ears when I got her 






Here's baby Ripley





And current(ish)


----------



## Nela (Apr 5, 2012)

Bunnylova,

Thanks so much for the pictures. My what gorgeous babies!!! Those really clarify things some. Crumble was only a very very light shade of gray last week but I can see his gray more now already. I am curious as to how dark his color will get. I find his color quite fascinating right now. I wish I could just freeze it right there 

I'm going to try getting a picture to show you guys the difference. He's quite comfy so I figure the picture won't bug him much :biggrin:


----------



## Nela (Apr 5, 2012)

Here you go, pictures from today :biggrin2:


----------

